# 1220 up 4 trade?



## Caz (May 7, 2011)

I have a 1220 in South Central Ky. The good, new starter and engine rebuilt recently. Good rear tractor tires. The bad the engine sat with the exhaust valve open and it set up. I filled the cylinder with automatic transmission fluid, put the sparkplug back in and that is how it sits. The engine is a Sears replacement Tecumseh HH120. There is a 30" rear tiller modified off a bigger Bolens that needs the input bushing replaced. The clutch is weak and the cast front end was replaced with a steel custom made front end, front tires are bad. If anyone is close enough and interested let me know and make an offer cash or trade of whatever as I don't use it anymore but it sure did a lot of work for me over the years, would love for someone else that could use it to get it running and working for them.


----------



## Rainier (Sep 26, 2015)

To bad your so far away! I'm sure someone who loves the old bolens will jump on it.


----------



## Caz (May 7, 2011)

Rainier said:


> To bad your so far away! I'm sure someone who loves the old bolens will jump on it.


I hope so also as I am getting rid of it this spring/summer as it is just taking up space and I have too many irons in the fire to work on it and I no longer need it.


----------

